# Need to Vent ~ Poor Dudley didn't make it & Pet Stores Suck



## bettabum (Dec 27, 2010)

Never again will I enter a PetSmart (I really should have known better). I got a betta there for my son for Christmas...had him only a few days and he was sick. Came on here for advice and was advised to treat him with 1 tsp freshwater aquarium salt per gallon with daily water changes, and he showed rapid signs of improvement. 

Until the other day when he was quite suddenly floating on his side at the surface, struggling to breathe. Soon after he was gone, and my son and I were not happy campers. 

PetSmart told me initially that they had no betta specific medication, and no one in the store knew that the simple addition of salt would help. I was also told that I could keep my betta in one of those tiny little containers with no heater. 

In an email to PetSmart, I politely pointed out that they needed to re-educate their staff on the proper care of these fish. I even offered to assist with the collection and verification of information, free of charge, but of course they declined, just as they initally declined to give me a refund for the $8. fish (I was later asked if, "$20. would restore my faith in PetSmart" and I said, "Nope.").

If you are going to sell a living creature, shouldn't you be responsible for educating the buyer on *PROPER CARE *so the creature doesn't suffer? Not to mention other obvious issues here......ugh.....Not very "Smart"............but I digress. 

I'm sorry Dudley.......


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Dudley. I'm pretty lucky that my Petsmart has people who know pretty much what they're talking about.


----------

